# DA Grizzly



## Halifax Tar (18 Jul 2016)

Any one have any experience with these ?  I fined them to be a sharp looking shotty and am considering buying one... 

https://www.canadaammo.com/product/detail/dominion-arms-grizzly-mag-shotgun-18-5-12-ga-variation/


----------



## Colin Parkinson (18 Jul 2016)

They are clone of the 870 with a proprietary mag (you can get extra's) They are not as smooth as a Remington but they generally work well. Canadaammo will replace or repair any warranty issues as well. I was planning on getting one as they be great for getting in and out of helicopters where you have to unload and then load the gun. Now I spend to much time around a desk so don't need it now. (disclosure; I am a friend of the owner)


----------



## Halifax Tar (18 Jul 2016)

Colin P said:
			
		

> They are clone of the 870 with a proprietary mag (you can get extra's) They are not as smooth as a Remington but they generally work well. Canadaammo will replace or repair any warranty issues as well. I was planning on getting one as they be great for getting in and out of helicopters where you have to unload and then load the gun. Now I spend to much time around a desk so don't need it now. (disclosure; I am a friend of the owner)



A friend of the owner of Canadaammo ?  

I have an 870 now and shes a great gun. 

I was thinking of it as a cheap truck/bush gun.  Something I could take to the camp or trailer for "just in case" needs.  Like you I love being father and we camp in some pretty secluded areas so having some bear or other wildlife protection would be an advantage and I think this just might fit the bill.  

Thanks for you info ColinP   My needs are defiantly not as exciting sounding as yours lol  What do you do ?


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Jul 2016)

Didn't you know?  He's the reining Pokémon Go champion of BC    ;D


----------



## Halifax Tar (18 Jul 2016)

I heard Pokemon hunting is most dangerous hunting lol


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Jul 2016)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> I heard Pokemon hunting is most dangerous hunting lol


Would you want to confront a wild Charmander? That thing throws fire from his tail.


----------



## Halifax Tar (18 Jul 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Would you want to confront a wild Charmander? That thing throws fire from his tail.



lol And you just went way over my head... I met a girl in Romania who could do that though lol Not the same thing I suspect


----------



## Lerch (19 Jul 2016)

I've had a 12.5" and 8.5" tube fed Grizzly and never had an issue. My neighbor just picked up a mag fed 18.5" when they were on sale, and enjoys it.

If you want a mag fed shotty, you can't really go wrong for the price.


----------



## NavyShooter (20 Jul 2016)

Mag fed has an issue in my experience....I only got 1 mag with it, and it works like a classic old Mauser action.  An empty magazine will lock the action open.  You cannot single load to top up, you have to put the rounds into the mag and feed from the mag.

That was how I ended up buying my Mossberg 500....I only had 1 mag, and needed the ability to fire more than 5 shots for an IPSC 3 gun match.

if you only need to fire 5 rounds, or you have multiple magazines, then no big deal.

Personally, having owned (and happily sold) one, its on my 'avoid' list due to that limitation. 

NS


----------



## Lerch (20 Jul 2016)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Mag fed has an issue in my experience....I only got 1 mag with it, and it works like a classic old Mauser action.  An empty magazine will lock the action open.  You cannot single load to top up, you have to put the rounds into the mag and feed from the mag.
> 
> That was how I ended up buying my Mossberg 500....I only had 1 mag, and needed the ability to fire more than 5 shots for an IPSC 3 gun match.
> 
> ...



The magazine size was also why I picked up a 20" 590A1. Fits 8+1 and performs perfectly in 3-gun competitions.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (20 Jul 2016)

The mag option is not for everyone, if you carry for outdoor work and constantly in and out of vehicles, then it's great.


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 Jul 2016)

Colin P said:
			
		

> The mag option is not for everyone, if you carry for outdoor work and constantly in and out of vehicles, then it's great.



I suppose when you run out of shells, Colin, you can always throw the empty mag at the Pokémon. Eh?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (20 Jul 2016)

LOL you need internet or cell coverage though


----------

